
PodTech Sells For Less Than $500k - interesting FriendFeed discussion - greyman
http://friendfeed.com/e/a93cccce-3e9c-e544-a0a8-f45303d7cbd7/PodTech-Sells-For-Less-Than-500k/
======
Hates_
Robert Scoble's "Lessons Learnt" from the feed:

1\. Have a story.

2\. Have everyone on board with that story.

3\. If anyone goes off of that story, make sure they get on board immediately
or fire them.

4\. Make sure people are judged by the revenues they bring in. Those that
bring in revenues should get to run the place. People who don't bring in
revenues should get fewer and fewer responsibilities, not more and more.

5\. Work ONLY for a leader who will make the tough decisions (see above).

6\. Build a place where excellence is expected, allowed, and is enabled.

7\. Fire idiots quickly (didn't happen at PodTech -- even if you count me as
one of the idiots).

8\. if your engineering team can't give a media team good measurements, the
entire company is in trouble. Only things that are measured ever get improved.

9\. When your stars aren't listened to the company is in trouble.

10\. When your stars start leaving (Gillmor and Owyang left before I did) the
company is in trouble.

11\. Getting rid of the CEO, even if it's all his fault, won't help unless you
replace him/her with someone who is visionary and who can fix #8,9,10

